# Canning dried butter beans



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Has anyone done this? How?


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Do you mean dry canning...like putting them in a mason jar and adding an oxygen absorber?
Or do you mean cooking them then pressure canning them?
You could also cook them and dehydrate them and put them in a mason jar.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I was thinking of pressure canning the dried beans from the store. They get so thick when they cook, I was wondering how it is done. Not like pintos, probably.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes. Pressure canning beans in liquid.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I can dry pintos. I just go through them, measure them into a jar and fill the jar to the 1 inch mark with water. I'll have to double check my book but I think it's 1/4 cup beans in a pint jar. I don't soak or pre cook them. It keeps them a bit firmer the way hubby likes them.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I can dry pintos and navy beans. Just wondering about butter beans because they are so different.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

SouthCentralUS said:


> I can dry pintos and navy beans. Just wondering about butter beans because they are so different.


Can't help you there. Hubby will only eat kidneys and pintos. I'd say just try a jar when your doing other beans and see how they come out.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We canned butter beans a couple years ago and they are still good.. Son loves them when he visits we open one. We never add any meat to our beans and they are good. Salt only.

We use qt'.s only for canning beans. 

Soak them overnight
Fill jars a little more than half full of beans,they will swell.
1 Tps salt
Fill about inch from top with water.
Cook 90min.s 10lb.s pressure.

We found if you parboil them they are not firm enough.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you Meerkat. That was the information I needed. They mess with DH's blood sugar so I think I will can them in 1 1/2 cup jars.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Thank you Meerkat. That was the information I needed. They mess with DH's blood sugar so I think I will can them in 1 1/2 cup jars.


 Your welcome. We just can in qt.s so we can have leftovers but I understand about your DHs problem with them too. :wave:


----------

